# Großes Problem mit Externer Festplatte



## Typs (16. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe mir am 14.10 eine Seagate Portable External Drive 250 GB 2,5" USB 2.0 gekauft und natürlich sofort Daten darauf gespielt.

Es funktionierte sehr schön die ersten Tage, doch dann fing die externe Festplatte an rum zu spinnen.

Als erstes kam ein Windows Pop-Up der mir sagte, dass es einen Datenverlust auf der Festplatte gäbe und das ich die Dateien woanders speichern solle. Danach fiel die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte in den Keller.

Nun ist es schon so weit, dass ich die Festplatte anschließe und es dauert ewig bis die Festplatte automatisch vom AutoPlay durchsucht wird. Wenn ich nun Dateien kopieren oder anklicken will, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Festplatte nicht formatiert sei.

Ist meine Festplatte nun nach schon einem Monat defekt? Und was ist der Grund dafür? und wie könnte ich meine Daten noch retten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Typs


----------



## PC Heini (16. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Schwer zu sagen, ob die HD schon nen Knaks hat.
Schon an einem anderen PC getestet?
Da es sich um eine Portable handelt, nehme ich mal an, dass da kein externes Netzteil vorhanden ist.
Schliesse die HD mal an einem Aktiv USB Hub an. Möglich, dass sie zuviel Power zieht, und desshalb Fehler verursacht.
An die Daten kommst Du nur ran, wenn die HD funktioniert. Sonst wirds teuer bei einer Datenrettungsfirma.
Dies mal meine ersten Gedanken zu Deinem Problem.


----------



## Typs (16. November 2009)

Die externe Festplatte hat kein externes Netzteil, was zurfolge hat, dass sie den Strom über usb bekommt, habe die festplatte an andere Rechner schon angeschlossen mit dem selben ergebnis. Die Rechner fangen an zu hängen weil er den AutoPlay irgendwie nicht durch bekommt. Es ist alles sehr komisch da ich manchmal sehen kann was ich für Daten drauf habe und manchmal sagt er mir von vorne herein, dass die Festplatte unformatiert sei.

Die HD funktioniert auch nur wenn ich sie über die hinteren usb Eingänge und nicht über die vorderen Eingänge anschließe. Habe es schon mit neuen Treibern bei usb versucht, aber da tut sich nichts, habe dann mein Bios upgedatet, das brachte auch nichts und zuletzt wollte ich mein chipsatz updaten aber habe bis heute noch keinen aktuellen Treiber herunterladen können.

Also ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich mit der HD falsch gemacht habe... Ich war sehr vorsichtig da ich schon mal eine andere externe HD hatte und sie nur durch einen falschen stecker kaput ging.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. November 2009)

Wie schon von PC Heini vermutet erhält die Festplatte wohl zu wenig Strom bei den vorderen Eingängen. Das übrige Verhalten deutet allerdings stark auf defekte Sektoren hin. An deiner Stelle würde ich die Platte einfach mal umtauschen wo sie doch neu ist.


----------

